# Everyone has my IP assigned to them



## Phantowm (Jul 26, 2014)

Greetings!
I have a problem that I can't seem to resolve and identify. Currently I have 2 (game) servers. I forwarded the required ports in the router and opened them in my firewalls. Whenever someone joins any of the servers, he is assigned the same global IP as mine.
I am granted an IP via DHCP from my ISP and thus I receive a new IP every day (Both local and global I think). I contacted them so I can decide I want to have a static IP address assigned, but I'm not sure if that will fix my problem.
Does it have anything to do with reverse proxy? Or is it something configured from my router or my useless ISP?
It really bothers me that everyone has my IP, because I can't do anything about it... Any help would be greatly appreciated or at least telling me what is causing this issue!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Lets start with getting our terms correct. There is no such thing as "global" ip. There is public and private ip. Private ip is not routable and is what you are referring to as "local".

Public and Private Addresses

Someone can not have the same public ip as you or you would have no internet access.

So I have to ask, how is it you are determining that someone is getting the same ip address that you have? Are you talking public or private ip address?


----------



## Phantowm (Jul 26, 2014)

Wand3r3r said:


> Lets start with getting our terms correct. There is no such thing as "global" ip. There is public and private ip. Private ip is not routable and is what you are referring to as "local".
> 
> Public and Private Addresses
> 
> ...


I assume you've understood me wrong. I determined that whenever someone joins my server, they are assigned the same *public* or *external* (whatever you call it there) IP as I have and that is not supposed to happen! They do not obtain it, only get it assigned.


*IP config output*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\pc>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Nakata
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : vivacom-adsl

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : vivacom-adsl
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 94-DE-80-C4-0D-94
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : fd3c:dfbd:cebf:1f00:b881:ece:ac71:2d3d(Pr
eferred)
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : fd3c:dfbd:cebf:1f00:7049:7708:9cfe:94b5(P
referred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b881:ece:ac71:2d3d%3(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 20 August 2014 08:53:15
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 21 August 2014 08:53:15
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 2620:9b::1900:1
192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 60087936
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1B-69-8A-3C-94-DE-80-C4-0D-94

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
0.0.0.0
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.vivacom-adsl:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : vivacom-adsl
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:6b:8a7:3f57:fefd(Preferr
ed)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6b:8a7:3f57:fefd%5(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 134217728
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1B-69-8A-3C-94-DE-80-C4-0D-94

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


*ISP*: Vivacom

*Type of broadband connection*: DSL

*Router*: Huawei HG532e

*Antivirus*: ESET Smart Security


----------



## jimscreechy (Jan 7, 2005)

what is your public IP address? What is your server IP address?


----------



## Phantowm (Jul 26, 2014)

jimscreechy said:


> what is your public IP address? What is your server IP address?


Current public IP address: 46.10.44.223

I stopped updating my server since my public IP changes every day.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"I assume you've understood me wrong."

No misunderstanding. I know how tcp/ip works and what you say does not fit that model. The problem here is you are not telling us HOW you are determining OTHERS are getting your ip address and FURTHER you don't tell us if its your public ip or your private server ip.

As I pointed out no one else can have your public ip or you would have a ip conflict and you would have no internet access.

So EXACTLY where are you seeing this usage of your ip address????
Can you post a screen shot of it?


----------



## Phantowm (Jul 26, 2014)

Wand3r3r said:


> "I assume you've understood me wrong."
> 
> No misunderstanding. I know how tcp/ip works and what you say does not fit that model. The problem here is you are not telling us HOW you are determining OTHERS are getting your ip address and FURTHER you don't tell us if its your public ip or your private server ip.
> 
> ...


Yes I know that no one else can have my public IP, but they do not *have it* they only *obtain it* as if everyone is me upon joining.

Here is an example:
When I froze someone on my server with a command, everybody was frozen including myself. So if I happen to ban someone by IP it's like I ban my own public IP. I can't seem to find any other ways to explain it...
Maybe if I post my router configuration?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

I suspect your game servers are not using public ip but are using private ip and port forwarding?

This being the case your game server can't log the actual source ip address of the user. It can only get the last access which is your wan ip address.

My understanding is if your game server has public ip its able to log the source ip of the user. Its the source ip you want to block.


----------



## Phantowm (Jul 26, 2014)

Wand3r3r said:


> I suspect your game servers are not using public ip but are using private ip and port forwarding?
> 
> This being the case your game server can't log the actual source ip address of the user. It can only get the last access which is your wan ip address.
> 
> My understanding is if your game server has public ip its able to log the source ip of the user. Its the source ip you want to block.


I do not fully understand, but yes I've opened the ports for the server in my router which are 27015 and 7777 if you want to know.
The current router I'm using is not actually mine, it's a gift from the ISP and therefore the problem might be from there.

So uhhh, can this be fixed or whatsoever??
It seems maybe the data being sent to the router from the player who joins identifies it as my own!?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

To get the actual users source ip address two things need to take place in your setup

1. the router has to be able to log the users access and ip address. You are not going to get this at the server level since you are port forwarding and not doing public ips for your game servers

2. you would have to be able to block the users by ip address in the router NOT at the game server.

On your game servers do your users show up as particular users? If so you should be able to block the user by name since you can not block by ip address.


----------



## Phantowm (Jul 26, 2014)

Wand3r3r said:


> To get the actual users source ip address two things need to take place in your setup
> 
> 1. the router has to be able to log the users access and ip address. You are not going to get this at the server level since you are port forwarding and not doing public ips for your game servers
> 
> ...


So it seems port forwarding is wrong? Users who join show normally as it would be I assume, only their IP does not.

Here is an image showing my current public IP for the server, and as you can see when someone tries to connect there - he has the exact same IP.


----------



## Phantowm (Jul 26, 2014)

Wand3r3r said:


> To get the actual users source ip address two things need to take place in your setup
> 
> 1. the router has to be able to log the users access and ip address. You are not going to get this at the server level since you are port forwarding and not doing public ips for your game servers
> 
> ...


Mr Wanderer, can you give me a hint on how exactly to do that?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

You would need to study the routers documentation concerning;
1. how to block outside access by ip address
2. how to log incoming requests

You might want to compare what you see via Netstat. Did you notice that the connection was not coming in on 7777 but on 46790?

Unclear what we are seeing there. Are you port forwarding or doing upnp?


----------



## Phantowm (Jul 26, 2014)

I haven't noticed it was on a different port, how is that possible? And yes I am port forwarding, I have no idea how upnp works.

I've used my TP-Link router before and I did not have that problem - just for info.


----------



## Phantowm (Jul 26, 2014)

I was looking throughout my router settings and found this:










Could this possibly be the solution for my issue?

Also...











You can see that:

Everyone who has joined has a different port, I don't understand Source but it has always been that way, same for the Terraria server console as Mr Wanderer has noticed a different port than 7777. So it doesn't seem an issue I suppose.

It's a relief you can use authentication via Steam ID on the source server though. Good thing my router is unable to mess that up. I'll appreciate it if anyone could answer me. opcorn:


----------



## Shadowjk (Sep 3, 2014)

Each client will use a different source IP address in order for the server to uniquely distinguish between each client.

As to why the source IP address is coming from your public IP address I am not sure... It isn't normal behavior... are you doing any tunneling or VPN based traffic?

Josh


----------



## Phantowm (Jul 26, 2014)

Nope, no such thing as tunnelling/VPN Josh, only basic port forwarding or port mapping as my router calls it.


----------



## Shadowjk (Sep 3, 2014)

Phantowm said:


> Nope, no such thing as tunnelling/VPN Josh, only basic port forwarding or port mapping as my router calls it.


Hmmm... it may be possible for your router to be translating external IP addresses to you're router's IP. Other than that it isn't typically a normal operation as it would technically mean that your router is the one initiating the connection... I don't think your router can run the source engine :wink:

Josh


----------



## Phantowm (Jul 26, 2014)

So that means I need to switch to another router, correct?
(Side note: Man, Huawei sucks!)


----------



## Shadowjk (Sep 3, 2014)

Phantowm said:


> So that means I need to switch to another router, correct?
> (Side note: Man, Huawei sucks!)


Well no not necessarily, does it work? If so then no point in changing it... It must be the way the software is implemented... From a networking perspective it is slightly bizarre but won't stop it from working

Josh


----------



## Phantowm (Jul 26, 2014)

I haven't had this issue with my TP-Link and I highly doubt when I get myself a static IP it's gonna get resolved... opcorn:


----------



## Shadowjk (Sep 3, 2014)

Phantowm said:


> I haven't had this issue with my TP-Link and I highly doubt when I get myself a static IP it's gonna get resolved... opcorn:


Static IP? Chances are it won't ... there's no difference from a dynamically assigned one and a static IP.

A different router? Yes that probably would clear this up but if it works then I wouldn't bother changing it. As others have said, you can review your router logs which should state what IP addresses have triggered a port forward.

Josh


----------



## Markos4 (Mar 2, 2014)

Perhaps you enabled static NAT. Im new to networking so im going to try to be as much help i. Can.


----------



## Phantowm (Jul 26, 2014)

NAT?
Well, actually....











As you can see my port forwarding section or port mapping in this particular case is under the NAT tab. Can this possibly be causing it? I do not see anywhere else where I can open ports.


@Josh

I have no idea where to find these logs you speak of.


----------



## Phantowm (Jul 26, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## Shadowjk (Sep 3, 2014)

Your ports are open fine, if the clients can connect to the server then your ports are fine. As for the logs it will be vendor specific however yours might be located under the Maintenance tab.

EDIT: Port forwarding is all about making exceptions to the NAT process so you can host services.

Josh


----------



## Phantowm (Jul 26, 2014)

I found the log, you were right it's under maintenance:

Log level is: Debugging



```
Manufacturer:Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.
Product Style:HG532e
SN:T9E8WB93B2903831
IP:192.168.1.1
Hardware Version:HG532EAM1HG530ERRAMVER.B
Software Version:V100R001C130B012_VIVACOM_NAT

2014-9-9 13:54:57  User Notice web 1  User root login from 192.168.1.2 successfully.
2014-9-9 0:10:14  Daemon Notice cwmp 1  PERIODIC informed.
2014-9-8 11:34:58  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(AddPortMapping) failed !
2014-9-8 11:34:57  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(AddPortMapping) failed !
2014-9-8 11:34:55  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(DeletePortMapping) failed !
2014-9-8 11:34:53  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(DeletePortMapping) failed !
2014-9-8 10:31:36  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(AddPortMapping) failed !
2014-9-8 10:31:35  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(AddPortMapping) failed !
2014-9-8 10:31:33  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(DeletePortMapping) failed !
2014-9-8 10:31:32  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(DeletePortMapping) failed !
2014-9-8 0:10:13  Daemon Notice cwmp 1  PERIODIC informed.
2014-9-7 18:31:21  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(AddPortMapping) failed !
2014-9-7 18:31:20  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(AddPortMapping) failed !
2014-9-7 18:31:17  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(DeletePortMapping) failed !
2014-9-7 18:31:16  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(DeletePortMapping) failed !
2014-9-7 16:37:20  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(AddPortMapping) failed !
2014-9-7 16:37:19  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(AddPortMapping) failed !
2014-9-7 16:37:18  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(DeletePortMapping) failed !
2014-9-7 16:37:17  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(DeletePortMapping) failed !
2014-9-7 15:23:17  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(AddPortMapping) failed !
2014-9-7 15:23:15  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(AddPortMapping) failed !
2014-9-7 15:23:14  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(DeletePortMapping) failed !
2014-9-7 15:23:13  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(DeletePortMapping) failed !
2014-9-7 0:10:11  Daemon Notice cwmp 1  PERIODIC informed.
2014-9-6 19:45:35  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(AddPortMapping) failed !
2014-9-6 19:45:34  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(AddPortMapping) failed !
2014-9-6 19:45:33  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(DeletePortMapping) failed !
2014-9-6 19:45:24  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(DeletePortMapping) failed !
2014-9-6 18:44:26  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(AddPortMapping) failed !
2014-9-6 18:44:25  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(AddPortMapping) failed !
2014-9-6 18:44:24  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(DeletePortMapping) failed !
2014-9-6 18:44:23  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(DeletePortMapping) failed !
2014-9-6 9:40:6  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(AddPortMapping) failed !
2014-9-6 9:40:5  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(AddPortMapping) failed !
2014-9-6 9:40:4  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(DeletePortMapping) failed !
2014-9-6 9:40:3  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(DeletePortMapping) failed !
2014-9-6 0:10:10  Daemon Notice cwmp 1  PERIODIC informed.
2014-9-5 19:53:2  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(AddPortMapping) failed !
2014-9-5 19:53:1  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(AddPortMapping) failed !
2014-9-5 19:53:0  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(DeletePortMapping) failed !
2014-9-5 19:52:59  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(DeletePortMapping) failed !
2014-9-5 16:18:33  User Notice web 1  User root login from 192.168.1.2 successfully.
2014-9-5 6:19:30  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(AddPortMapping) failed !
2014-9-5 6:19:29  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(AddPortMapping) failed !
2014-9-5 6:19:28  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(DeletePortMapping) failed !
2014-9-5 6:19:27  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(DeletePortMapping) failed !
2014-9-5 0:10:9  Daemon Notice cwmp 1  PERIODIC informed.
2014-9-4 20:56:19  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(AddPortMapping) failed !
2014-9-4 20:56:18  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(AddPortMapping) failed !
2014-9-4 20:56:17  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(DeletePortMapping) failed !
2014-9-4 20:56:16  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(DeletePortMapping) failed !
2014-9-4 8:16:47  User Notice cms 1  Modify PortMapping(InternalPort:27015, ExternalPort:27015 to 27015).
2014-9-4 8:16:37  User Notice web 1  User root login from 192.168.1.2 successfully.
2014-9-4 0:10:7  Daemon Notice cwmp 1  PERIODIC informed.
2014-9-3 17:58:6  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(DeletePortMapping) failed !
2014-9-3 17:58:5  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(DeletePortMapping) failed !
2014-9-3 17:58:5  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(DeletePortMapping) failed !
2014-9-3 17:51:40  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(AddPortMapping) failed !
2014-9-3 17:51:40  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(AddPortMapping) failed !
2014-9-3 17:51:40  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(AddPortMapping) failed !
2014-9-3 17:51:40  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(AddPortMapping) failed !
2014-9-3 17:46:46  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(AddPortMapping) failed !
2014-9-3 17:46:45  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(AddPortMapping) failed !
2014-9-3 17:46:43  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(DeletePortMapping) failed !
2014-9-3 17:46:42  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(DeletePortMapping) failed !
2014-9-3 11:53:29  Daemon Notice cwmp 1  User connect to ACS successfully 1 BOOT informed.
2000-1-1 2:1:27  Daemon Notice cms 1  WAN connection(IP:46.10.45.220,DNS server:212.39.90.42,212.39.90.43) INTERNET_TR069_R_0_35 connected.
2000-1-1 2:1:20  Daemon Notice cms 104500  DSL activate successfully
2000-1-1 2:0:25  Security Notice cms 1  System up
2014-8-14 10:4:3  Daemon Warning cms 1  Factory reset.
2014-8-14 9:58:20  User Notice cms 1  Delete PortMapping(InternalPort:80, ExternalPort:80 to 80).
2014-8-14 9:57:24  User Notice cms 1  Add PortMapping(InternalPort:0, ExternalPort:0 to 0).
2014-8-14 8:41:4  Daemon Notice cwmp 1  User connect to ACS successfully 1 BOOT informed.
2000-1-1 2:1:3  Daemon Notice cms 1  WAN connection(IP:79.100.164.65,DNS server:212.39.90.42,212.39.90.43) INTERNET_TR069_R_0_35 connected.
2000-1-1 2:0:57  Daemon Notice cms 1  WAN connection(IP:192.168.1.101,DNS server:) OTHER_R_0_40 connected.
2000-1-1 2:0:56  Daemon Notice cms 1  WAN connection(IP:192.168.1.101,DNS server:) OTHER_R_0_40 connected.
2000-1-1 2:0:55  Daemon Notice cms 104500  DSL activate successfully
2000-1-1 2:0:27  Security Notice cms 1  System up
2014-8-6 13:42:35  Daemon Warning web 1  Reboot from the LAN side.
2014-8-6 13:41:45  User Notice web 1  User root login from 212.39.72.28 successfully.
2014-8-6 13:41:31  User Notice cms 1  Modify PortMapping(InternalPort:80, ExternalPort:80 to 80).
2014-8-6 13:41:29  User Notice cms 1  Add PortMapping(InternalPort:0, ExternalPort:0 to 0).
2014-8-6 13:21:14  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(AddPortMapping) failed !
2014-8-6 13:21:13  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(AddPortMapping) failed !
2014-8-6 13:21:12  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(DeletePortMapping) failed !
2014-8-6 13:21:11  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(DeletePortMapping) failed !
2014-8-6 12:54:23  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(DeletePortMapping) failed !
2014-8-6 12:54:23  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(DeletePortMapping) failed !
2014-8-6 12:54:23  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(DeletePortMapping) failed !
2014-8-6 12:4:38  User Notice web 1  User from 192.168.1.2 login failure.
2014-8-6 12:0:52  User Notice web 1  User from 192.168.1.2 login failure.
2014-8-6 11:48:12  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(AddPortMapping) failed !
2014-8-6 11:48:12  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(AddPortMapping) failed !
2014-8-6 11:48:12  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(AddPortMapping) failed !
2014-8-6 11:48:12  User Notice upnp 1  tr064 set action(AddPortMapping) failed !
2014-8-6 9:49:25  User Notice web 1  Falied to login 3 times,User from 192.168.1.2 locked.
2014-8-6 9:49:25  User Notice web 1  User from 192.168.1.2 login failure.
2014-8-6 9:49:18  User Notice web 1  User from 192.168.1.2 login failure.
2014-8-6 9:49:5  User Notice web 1  User from 192.168.1.2 login failure.
2014-8-6 9:47:24  User Notice web 1  Falied to login 3 times,User from 192.168.1.2 locked.
2014-8-6 9:47:24  User Notice web 1  User from 192.168.1.2 login failure.
2014-8-6 9:47:15  User Notice web 1  User from 192.168.1.2 login failure.
2014-8-6 9:44:26  User Notice web 1  User from 192.168.1.2 login failure.
2014-8-6 9:42:16  User Notice web 1  Falied to login 3 times,User from 192.168.1.2 locked.
2014-8-6 9:42:16  User Notice web 1  User from 192.168.1.2 login failure.
2014-8-6 9:42:3  User Notice web 1  User from 192.168.1.2 login failure.
2014-8-6 9:41:59  User Notice web 1  User from 192.168.1.2 login failure.
2014-8-6 8:31:24  User Warning cms 1  Change the user name or password by telecom manager.
2014-8-6 8:31:24  User Warning cms 1  Change the user name or password by telecom manager.
2000-1-1 2:7:30  Daemon Notice cms 1  WAN connection(IP:77.85.235.97,DNS server:212.39.90.42,212.39.90.43) INTERNET_TR069_R_0_35 connected.
2000-1-1 2:7:23  Daemon Notice cms 1  WAN connection INTERNET_TR069_R_0_35 disconnected.(ERROR_NONE)
2000-1-1 2:7:22  User Warning cms 1  Change ppp wan  configuration(User:CWHWnSaaDB62kSPS).
2000-1-1 2:3:58  Daemon Notice cwmp 1  User connect to ACS successfully 1 BOOT informed.
2000-1-1 2:3:51  Daemon Notice cms 1  WAN connection(IP:192.168.203.238,DNS server:212.39.90.60,212.39.90.60) INTERNET_TR069_R_0_35 connected.
2000-1-1 2:3:45  Daemon Notice cms 104500  DSL activate successfully
2000-1-1 2:0:24  Security Notice cms 1  System up
```

But I didn't get it, is NAT causing my IP problem? Ports are fine as you said...


----------



## Phantowm (Jul 26, 2014)

Shadowjk said:


> Your ports are open fine, if the clients can connect to the server then your ports are fine. As for the logs it will be vendor specific however yours might be located under the Maintenance tab.
> 
> EDIT: Port forwarding is all about making exceptions to the NAT process so you can host services.
> 
> Josh


Alright, so I was searching the web about this NAT and I've come across this:

Raspberry Pi as a 3g (Huawei E303) wireless (Edimax EW-7811Un) router : Configure NAT

It's actually the first sentence that caught my eye - "NAT allows many clients on your private network to use the single public (internet side) ip address... "

I do not want others to use a single public a.k.a my public address. I want to see their own address when they join!

Is it possible to disable this NAT feature? I don't care if it's less secure! :whistling:

Any ideas Mr. Shadowjk or anyone?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Sorry to say but you are misunderstanding what you are reading.

Remote users are not getting a ip address FROM you. They have their own. What NAT refers to is you are able to have a single public ip address translated into many LAN addresses.

If you took your router out and connected just the game server to the modem then you would eliminate NAT.

Of course that means no other servers, pcs or devices have internet access anymore AND your game server is raw on the internet susceptible to every port Trojan and hacker out there.

Here is the part you don't seem to be getting: when you port forward the process strips off the incoming ip address and directs the request via port number to the servers ip address. This is why you see no remote ip addresses. This is why you would need to identify remote users at the wan interface of the router. But for many reasons this isn't working for you.

What you may want to consider is putting your game server in the DMZ of your router. You will need to review your routers documentation on how to configure the physical lan port the game server is connected to as a DMZ port.

DMZ bypasses the need for forwarding. This may address your issue of not seeing the remote ip addresses.


----------



## Phantowm (Jul 26, 2014)

Umm I apologise for the stupid question, but in the DMZ the host address is the *private* address, correct?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Not a stupid question at all. This depends on the router. Some allow you to use a different public ip on the server in the dmz. Most do nat with all ports being open.


----------



## Phantowm (Jul 26, 2014)

So it needs a public IP, then I am doomed... I use a DHCP server.

Edit:


> You will need to review your routers documentation on how to configure the physical lan port the game server is connected to as a DMZ port.


I have no idea how to do that, my experience is too basic on this Mr Wanderer.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Just try it for configuring the dmz port. No public ip required


----------



## Phantowm (Jul 26, 2014)

I tried it Mr Wanderer and the client connected to the server and still has my public IP.

But I think I (finally) found out that NAT is causing this.

On a network or my server in this case is the network, bunch of clients join they all have a unique IP address. NAT hides those clients behind a single IP address. My IP in this case.

I want to forward ports without NAT interfering so I'll most likely need another router.

From the moment I found out what NAT does I began hating it!

Forgive me for any misunderstanding.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Another router won't make a difference.

NAT is not the problem. You need NAT to have multiple lan devices of yours having internet access.


----------



## Phantowm (Jul 26, 2014)

My previous router does not have NAT and runs fine with the open ports. I am getting confused now...


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Of course your previous router was doing NAT otherwise it is not a router.
Router=NAT
Modem=no NAT

Without NAT you are one to one. One ISP ip to one internet connected device.
With NAT you are one to many. One ISP ip to many lan connected devices with internet access.

I looked up your routers manual and it has no DMZ. In fact it was pretty bare bones for features. Might want to consider a better more feature rich router.


----------



## Phantowm (Jul 26, 2014)

But I did not have any issues with NAT back then, I could see everyone's IP normally. Could you explain why?



> I looked up your routers manual and it has no DMZ. In fact it was pretty bare bones for features. Might want to consider a better more feature rich router.


If you are talking about the Huawei router, it's from the ISP. I don't know if I can switch to another router and still have connection.

Do you have any suggestions for a decent router? Will my TP-Link WR740N do the job?


----------



## Phantowm (Jul 26, 2014)

Bump.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f31/whats-the-best-router-655254.html

netgear and dlink are my favs. no belkin or Linksys for me


----------



## Phantowm (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks for your answer. I'll highly take it into consideration.


----------

